# Best ways to paint back of tanks black and rinse sand?



## er5reni (Jun 13, 2008)

What is the best way to paint the back of 75 ga. and 20H gal. tanks black and what is the best way to rinse new Tropic Isle Tahitian Moon Sand?


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

Rinsing sand...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/videos/rinsing_sand.php


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

I used 4 light coats of rustoleum spray paint to paint both of my tanks.

Lay the tape upside down to prevent overspray into the tank and tape everything else off.

The key is several light coats instead of 1 or 2 heavy coats. This will prevent runs.


----------



## damo83 (Oct 29, 2004)

I used spray engine enamel for my tanks. Its a bit thicker than normal spray paint so it sticks to the glass better


----------



## DISCIPLE (Sep 20, 2007)

try washing sand in a pillow case or large sealed bed sheet. this holds the sand but water runs right through without losing your sand. :thumb: do this over a tub to see water color. when its clear you should be ok. :thumb:


----------



## Vincent (May 7, 2004)

Here are some nice pointers for painting a tank:

http://www.gcca.net/howto/paint-a-tank.htm


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

use regular spraypaint?


----------



## kewlkatdady (May 15, 2007)

i used rustoleum...

krylon fusion works well also.


----------



## aaxxeell (Jul 28, 2007)

*** used all types of black paint, i found the easy method was ordinary old multi purpose spray cans! cheap and fast (just make sure your lids are on!) :thumb:

acrylic paint is also good cos its like a big plastic sheet when you remove it, it can be peeled off in big strips :thumb:


----------



## dave2020 (Jun 17, 2006)

I've always used 2-3 coats of acrylic black paint applied with a cheap roller. Whatever works I guess


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

I am thinking of painting the sides of my tank black so that the unfinished edges of my BG, and equipment behind the BG are hidden from a side view


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

Personally I would use an indoor latex paint and roll it on. Thats what I used but it took about 3 coats to fully cover. Latex is much easier to clean from your roller and if you wanted to change the color later down the road it would be easier to clean off the glass. Also you won't have the overspray as you would from spray paint.


----------



## greenbirds (Jul 30, 2007)

I masked the trim off with tape and rolled the back and sides with black latex paint. Used one of those cheapo one time use mini-rollers. Came out fantastic; very flat, no streaks. The latex paint comes off very easy with a razor blade, too.


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have done both the roller and the rattle can.

If done right both methods can be equal.

Also if you are doing it before the tank is filled up ( I hope so ) turn the tank upside down so no paint gets inside and mask the trim off like others have said. Some craft stores do sell paint that etches into glass but I never used it and it is expensive for the size of the cans I have seen.

What ever method I did I made sure to layer primer on as a _'FINAL'_ coat.

That way you have the paint as the first few coats and then the primer is on the outer most coats protecting the paint from being scratched off.


----------

